# Access control to Sightings/Distressed changed on June 27, 2005



## Makai Guy (Jun 23, 2005)

Access to the Sightings/Distressed forum no longer requires the entry of a forum password.  Instead, access is now automatic for all users that have established their TUG Member status by entering the current *TUG Member password* in their bbs profiles.  

Note: this is *not* your personal individual password you use on the bbs (the bbs already knows that), but the password used by all TUG members to access reviews, ratings, and other members-only sections of the website.  If you need help determining this password, see the *password help page*.​
Since the bbs is completely independent of the TUG membership records, your entry of the current TUG Member password into your profile is the only way the bbs has to verify your TUG member status.

Users without the current TUG Member password in their profiles to establish their credentials as TUG Members will be denied access to the Sightings/Distressed forum.

If your posted bbs messages show you as a TUG Member, you're already set up correctly.

See *this thread* in the TUG BBS forum for further details regarding the TUG Member password in your bbs profile.


----------

